# I am very afraid!



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

I got my Siamese Dumbo rats from some guy about 2 or 3 months ago. I love them to death, and they're so sweet and honestly the best pets I've ever had.

Now comes the tricky part.
I'm seriously so afraid to hold them, I've held them a few times, but...I'm afraid to get bit. I knowt hey're sweet animals and won't bite me, but there's always that chance that they could bite me. Yahknow? Does anyone have any suggestions? I feel god awful because I dont touch them nearly as often as I should! When I put my hand in their cage, they start sniffing me, and that's when I just start to get all panicky..it's lame. I know. But...id ont know. I'm hoping someone can say something that will encourage me to just get over this fear. 

I apologize in advance if there have been numerous threads like this, I didnt feel like going through every single thread just to find one.


----------



## jem (May 3, 2010)

Hi
I was very nervous of my first one I got when I was 19 so I know how you feel!

My two little boys do nibble sometimes, putting my fingers in their mouths to test whether I'm food. I can honestly say I have never been bitten. I actually quite like the sensation.

If you're really worried try picking them up wearing gloves, this will get you used to them and may give you more confidence as you get to know them better.
Good luck honey. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you so much for your advice  I've been asking people, and then I thought why not google rat forums? which brought me here. haha I so smart  anyways. yeah I thought about the gloves, but when I had a pair on (mind you...they were huge garden gloves, because that was all I had) they decided to nibble them. I gave up that real quick. haha, its a mixture of being bitten, and because theres two of them and one of me, I'm afraid of them jumping out and getting loose somewhere in my room too. I'd hate for that to happen :/


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I would say this is just something you're going to have to force yourself to over come. It's very unlikely that your rats will bite you unless they are in fear of their life. If they put their teeth on you, make a high pitched 'eeping' noise, and they'll usually stop. However, if they DO nibble at your fingers, don't panic. This is just them being curious about you; they explore their world with their mouths, much like babies do. Make sure you wash your hands before handling them, so no lingering scents of food confuse them, and don't feed them off your hand if you're really concerned. 

And if you're worried about them getting out, try putting them on your bed or somewhere high. It's very unlikely they'll jump from that kind of height. You can also make them a play pen on the floor with some tall cardboard boxes stuck together. But I wouldn't obsess too much over them getting out. It could happen, but it's not a for sure thing. We've only had one ever get out, and that was a freak accident.

Just start desensitizing yourself to it. Trust me, it will be worth it. There's nothing more wonderful than having your ratty children lick your hand or crawl all over you, and you're missing out.


----------



## jem (May 3, 2010)

Morning KayKay,
I'm kinda new to proper rat keeping too. Victoria however sounds like she knows exactly what she's talking about. I'd try some of the things she suggests. They're really lovely once you get the confidence. Mine run around my living room floor, coming over to me to check in every 5/10 minutes or so. They're so funny to watch and interact with I'm sure you'll soon wonder what the problem was. x


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

My advise is to be slow but be confident with them. If they sense your fear they may fear you.
I have had 10 rats now, and not one blood drawing bite, and only 2/10 of my babies were from a good breeder who bred for temprement; the rest are pretty much lone rats and rescues who I picked up along the way 
They are also the least likely rodent to bite.


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

well I took the advice, I know its not as awesome as letting them walk ALL over me, but I'm trying 
I pick them up now, and let them crawl on my shirt around my stomach area (I dont let them go just yet, so yeah I do have a hold of them, its more like holding them up to me) I'm not brave enough to let them go :/
but here are some pictures I just took 
dont mind the mess of me haha.
















see? I told you I lvoe them 
I'll get better as I get used to them, and as time goes on
and yes, they are actually on my shirt if you look close you can tell  I know that if you dont hold them close they may feel like they're falling. which is why i hold em close


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

Aaaw what a lovely big boy! Now what you want to do is shove him right in that sweater  Honest, they like bumbling about in there, and won't make a break for it, and if they're comfortable with you holding them like that they'll have no problem with you grabbing them if you feel you need to 

It may take you longer to get brave with them than you'd like, but you obviously love them and the more time you spend with them, the more you'll get to know and trust them (and them you), and as Jem said you'll soon be wondering what all the fuss was about!

(I'm still waiting for that with my boys, but I've had rats before and know how awesome they can be. But it's been a loong while, and I'm still convinced I'm going to lose them, which is probably what makes them so flighty in the first place!)


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

thank you! I really enjoy playing with them  I gotta find a rock or a brick, I was reading here that they're good for filing down nails. My little boys have some sharp claws  they could use a filing. but yeah, I really do enjoy the time I spend with them. I hold them everyday now, and as soon as I open the cage door, they're waiting there eagerly to be picked up, and sometimes they try and jump out (which makes me think they just want out, not me ha)


----------



## jem (May 3, 2010)

I'm so pleased you're heading in the right direction.
LOVE those pictures! xxxx


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

oh, Im doing sooooooo much better! I mean I really have this website to thank! its not just information, its people who went through it too, the help is phenominal! I love this site!  I actually let Vinnie have a little play time in my sweater today  I was hesitant at first, but someone told me I should let em run around in there, so I figured meh..what the ****  the worst that could happen is he could poop or pee in there


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome, well done! Yeah, I have a dedicated rat sweater at the moment as they seem to like to fill the sleeves with the most enormous poops they can summon. Honest, it's like they save it up or something. As far as I recall they do get a little more civilized with age..!

You're doing great though - I bet you and your guys will have a really special bond, having to get used to each other at the same time


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

thank you 

I havent been pooped on yet  haha, it's cute that you have a special rat sweater ha. I should get one, even though poop washes, idk, I'd like to have one just for them  I have quite a few old ones. 
I got scratched today :/ I was holding one of them (they're so similar looking, the only way to tell them apart is if they're side by side, I wish they would wear collars and not take them off) I guess he got spooked and he just tried to run, and yeah...got my hand. I'm deeeeeeeeeeeefinately considering something they can scratch on like a brick


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Get used to the scratches  that's part of having rats lol I always have some on my arms, chest, shoulders etc. People must wonder what I've been doing.


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, I'm starting to find the chest scratches a little concerning now it's spring and the neckline's getting lower


----------

